# Water Inside Floorboards (driver's side only) 2008 EOS Lux



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

I've got an '08 Eos with 25,000 miles on it. I've maintained the roof seals religiously and have never had a problem with water, except for a few drops while going through the car wash. But recently I noticed lots of condensation INSIDE the car windows, pretty much at any time of day. It has been bad enough that I've had to start keeping microfiber towels inside the door pockets to clear off the inside of the windows before I can drive. 

While I do admittedly live in Seattle, we really don't have very much HEAVY rain here. It is more of a mist when it does rain. And this late autumn we've actually broken records for lack of rain. Though we did have some uncharacteristically heavy rain about a month ago.

After a month of this excessive condensation, I began to suspect that something might be wrong. Today I lifted up the floor mats and found the driver's side carpets absolutely soaked with water (front and back). I must have pressed a liter of water out of the carpet with towels. I checked the spare tire well and that was bone dry. And the passenger side floor is completely dry too. All of the roof and window seals seem tight. The headliner is dry as are the seats. Basically there is no obvious place that I can see any evidence of leakage.

The car is out of warranty, but I've found a couple of service bulletins that might suggest the source of the problem (faulty seals at places other than the roof). So I'm going to take it in to the dealer the day after Christmas to have them see if they can diagnose it.

I can't see that anyone else on the forums has posted with a similar problem. So I thought I'd throw this out there to see if anyone has had any experience with this.


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Ugh. Sorry to hear of the soaking...*

There is a roof drain in each A pillar that sometimes can clog and be resonsible for water infiltration. Others have reported this problem and remedied the situation by clearing it.

I don;t have time to search for the threads, but there should be several in the archives including a 'how-to' DIY IIRC.


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

*Leak was actually the C pillar*

Thanks. In this case the dealer could not find a leak in the driver's side A pillar. They checked that drain first and found it to have good flow. They initially could not locate a leak. Their approach was simply to dry out the interior, clean and re-lubricate the roof seals. But they held the car for another day and left it outside in the rain to check it again. Sure enough, the water came back. 

This time they found that only the driver's side rear floor was wet. So they checked out the C pillar drain and found a problem there with a zip tie that was too tight and that had apparently chafed the drain tube somehow. There is a TSB on the C pillar drains but they seemed to indicate that this problem was slightly different than what is articulated there. They said the driver's side front floor was probably only wet because the water had flowed along the floor from the back.


----------



## MojaveGS (Dec 9, 2011)

Not sure if is the same in the EOS but I had searched and read many a threads on wet carpet and water in the spare tire well because I sure have it. Like many folks I suspected the sunroof drains but after cleaning them it still kept happening so I continued the search.

Because today was so nice (65 in January) I got out the hose detirmined to find out how it was getting into the car.

After gutting the truck I found the culprit. Vent on the drivers side below the tail light.










Problem was getting to it to find out why it was leaking there. Only way to do it was remove the stinking rear of the car.










Bingo, there is the problem. Vent doesn't even come close to fitting in the hole.:banghead:










Passenger side seats perfectly.










Half a tube of caulking later, I hope to have solved a recurring problem.

I would not be surprised if the EOS has the same type vent in the back.....

So for those of you that have wet floors and 2 inches of water in your spare tire well....here is another place to look in addition to the sunroof drains.


----------

